# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Torrent - kaj je to zapravo?

## Mukica

dakle... sto je to torrent?
i pliz nek bude neko objasnjenje za tupave

----------


## MalenaMM

Koliko sam ja skužila, nakon sati objašnjavanja ovog mog informatičara   :Laughing:   torrent ti je format dokumenta koji je napravljen da se olakša internet veza/prijenos kod velikih podataka.

znači sav promet se odvija između seed-a (onih koji "šeraju" jedan file" i peer-ova koji skidaju.

jel jasnije ili?

----------


## MalenaMM

npr kad tražiš neki torrent, tj kad tražiš neki file putem torrenta, automatski te tražilica upućuje na one koji imaju taj file i kad ga "skidaš" činiš to od onoga koji taj podatak ima, a ne s nekog servera...

----------


## kli_kli

vidi muki:
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent

----------


## leonisa

sjecas se napstera?
ili znas sta je rapidshare?

uglavnom ovo je nesto slicno. samo je slicnje napsteru jer ti skidas od nekoga. razlika je u tome sto si kod napstera skdao od jedne osobe (koja bi te na 99% otkantala) a ovdje skidas dijelove od puno njih (zavisi kolko ih je online i koliko ima slobodnih, nazovimo ih, izlaza).

to je format kojeg skines, ukljucis program, uvezes torrent i zapocnes skidanje.

vrlo efikasno i zabranjeno  :Grin:  

zasto? ima nes konkretno sto te zanima?  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

da, glavna razlika je bas to sto ne skidas sa servera vec od usera.

kad nadjes torrent kojeg zelis, gledas health (da je zelen) i koliko ima seedova i peearova. neka je sto veci broj.

i ono sto napisah da je zabranjeno...ocem rec da se vrlo cesto koristi u zabranjene svrhe  :Grin:

----------


## MalenaMM

dakako, zabranjeno   :Grin:  

leonisa je još dodatno objasnila što gledaš...naravo ako ideš protiv onog "zabranjeno"   :Grin:

----------


## tap3ah

Ne znam da li je kasno ali evo još malo....

ovo je c/p sa druge stranice

Šta je to torrent?

Torrent je datoteka koja sadrzi informacije koje govore programu gdje se nalazi datoteka koju zelimo, gdje se spojiti, itd..

Šta sve ima na tim torrentima?

Doslovice sve i svašta, programi, filmovi, serije, muzika, muzicki videi, koncerti, igre, itd..

Gdje mogu skinuti te torrente?

Postoje dvije vrste torrenta, public (dostupni svima) i privatni (dostupni samo onima koju imaju registraciju na odredjenoj stranici) trackeri/torrenti.
Public torrent:
Prednost: puno vise raznolikih fajlova za skinuti
Nedostatak: posto je public, brzine downloada su uvijek puno manje jer ljudi ne brinu o ratingu downloada/uploada
Private torrent:
Nedostatak: Ponekad je, ali ne mora biti, zavisi od stranica, manje fajlova za download, potreban dobar upload
Prednost: Skoro uvijek maximalna brzina downloada, jer torrenti imaju uploadere koji stalno sheraju odredjenje fajlova,
community, na forumu mozete podnijeti request za nekim fajlom, i ako neko ima, za par dana ce se pojaviti torrent

Rejting downloada/uploada (ratio)

Ratio odgovara omjeru downloadanog i uploadanog, ako recimo skinete 10 GB a uploadate 1GB, ratio ce biti 0.1, downloadanu 10GB, uploadano isto 10GB, ratio je 1.0.
Zavisi od stranica torrenta (samo private, za public je ovo nevazno), postoje odredjena pravila minimalnog ratio-a, najcesce je to 0.5-0.6 za do 5GB download, i preko 1.0 ako imate 10+GB download. 
Šta znaci seeds, leechers, peers?

Peers su opcenito racunala koja salju i preuzimaju torrent.
Djele se na seedere i leechere.
Kada se torrent prvi put uploada, onaj ko je uploada je tkz "pocetni seeder", ostali koji skinu torrent se zovu seederi (seeders).
Samo oni koji imaju CIJELI torrent skinut i shearan zovu se seederi, svi ostali koju tek skidaju file i djelomicno uploadaju zovu se leecheri.

Kad skidam torrent, cega je imati vise bolje?

Seeders oznacava koliko ljudi raspolaze cijelim skinutim torrentom, znaci koliko ljudi uploada cijeli taj file drugim ljudima, dok leechers znaci koliko ljudi skida daj file/i djelomicno uploada skinuti dio.
Na public trackerima ako ima vise leechera od seedera (sto je skoro uvijek) to znaci da ce download biti vrlo slab jer puno vise ljudi skida nego uploada.
Na private trackeru to ne mora vaziti jer su tamo puno kvalitetniji seederi (brze veze)

Znaci kolicina seedera/leechera = brzina downloada (ne u kb, vise recimo u prosjeku
Vise seedera bolji/brzi download.

nadam se da sam barem malo pomogao

----------

